
Evidence for biological shaping of hair ice (2015) [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.biogeosciences.net/12/4261/2015/bg-12-4261-2015.pdf
======
ada1981
I hadn’t heard of this before a couple days ago.

I imagined an art installation in which one finds and captures examples of
hair ice and then preserves them under glass in a chilled chamber.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
This idea reminds me of an installation by Julian Charrière I saw
[http://julian-charriere.net/projects/tropisme](http://julian-
charriere.net/projects/tropisme)

~~~
ada1981
That’s great!

I’ve been meaning to go check out the Snowman @ MoMA

[https://www.moma.org/calendar/exhibitions/4982](https://www.moma.org/calendar/exhibitions/4982)

------
nerdponx
I had never heard of this stuff before. It's WEIRD:
[https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:FrostBeardDetail.j...](https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:FrostBeardDetail.jpg)

~~~
unwind
There was a mildly popular submission two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17292623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17292623).

------
ShabbosGoy
The mycelium is quite interesting. Even when you look at hair ice, you can see
the pattern that plants also use for obtaining nutrients (i.e. roots).

------
aldoushuxley001
We're really loving hair ice on HN these days eh?

~~~
dokem
This is how HN does memes.

